# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: A Christmas cracker

## AquaticQuotient.com

Why should your favourite hobby miss out on the Christmas sparkle? Tom Messenger savours the festive spirit to set up a seasonal aquarium - but without fish!

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

